# Ode to Tucker



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It has been 6 months since I lost my beloved Tucker and I still miss him very much. I have been writing this since then, and losing Buzzy a week ago prompted me to put the finishing touches on Tuckers' poem.

ODE TO TUCKER

Handsome green eyed gentleman cat
Loyal and loving, my special boy
Steadfast companion, cuddly clown
My darling, warm fluffy bundle of joy.

First time I saw you. locked in a cage
Sad eyes pleading, “give me a home” 
Finger kisses through cold steel bars
From now on little kitty you won’t be alone.

Nine months old when you came home to us
Full of mischief and sweetness and purrs
Chased foil balls and played tug of war
Sweet grey tabby with long fluffy fur

[attachment=2:3kyflhgd]Tucker tug of war.jpg[/attachment:3kyflhgd]

You sit in repose, feet up in the air
With your tail through your legs like a flag
Up to the top of our Christmas trees
Such fun to play in a bag!

[attachment=1:3kyflhgd]Tucker in Tree.jpg[/attachment:3kyflhgd]

Sloppy young boys leave their socks on the floor
So stealthy and silent they’re stalked
You capture and drag them, mewing to us
My great fluffy hunter of socks

At the end of the day it’s time to relax
You watch for me to sit down.
Look up and mew for permission to jump
When invited, you leap with a bound.

The rest of the night you cuddle with me
Follow me upstairs to bed
At my right side at the small of my waist
As close as you ever can get.

In the darkness of night you waken and shift
Gently plucking my sleeve.
“Please pet me now and hug me real close”
Oh, sweet kitty please never leave.

You’re gentle and sweet, full of purrs
When you eat you nibble and taste
Love your people and love to play
Try to pill you, you’ll take off a face.

Never again will such a cat come
Pure gentleman deep to the core
A gentle giant somewhere in his genes
The spot on his nose I adore!

It happened so fast
You were there and then gone
Despite all I could possibly do
Life was far too short and now done

I miss you so much my sweet furry boy
But now you are healthy and whole
I’ll meet you some day waiting there at the bridge
And once again hear your soft mew.
[attachment=0:3kyflhgd]Beautiful Tucker.jpg[/attachment:3kyflhgd]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Sue, that made me laugh and smile and cry. How lucky you and Tucker were to have each other.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That was beautiful. Now, if you'll excuse me, I must go find some Kleenex. My eyes seem to have sprung a leak.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a touching tribute to Tucker! Sweet memories of a very sweet cat. He will live in your heart until you're together again. God bless you.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

:sad  

He's your :angel now


----------

